# Mower battery drains while mowing



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a 72in toro z master . It has a 26 h.p fuel injected engine. I am a small engine mechanic but i cant figure this out. I bought a new battery, got it tested and its good, i installed a new regulator and cleaned the stator. I test the volts from the stator and if i am remembering right it was like 28 volts. I need help please let me know if you have any clue to what my problem would be thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to check the output from your voltage regulator, and make sure the charging circuit is good from the regulator back to the battery. On some units, this circuit is fused, if yours is, you need to be sure the fuse is good.

Model and serial number of unit would be helpful.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply what should the output me from the voltage regulator be, the output post is the middle one right


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

small engine said:


> Thanks for the reply what should the output me from the voltage regulator be, the output post is the middle one right


Kohler engine? Then it should be the one in the middle. I would look for around 13.5 to 14 volts DC.

You can download a service manual for your engine at the Kohlerplus website, if it's a Kohler engine you have. The manual will give you testing procedures for the charging system.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I tested it and i am not sure if i am putting it on the right setting i put it on like 500 dc and it says around 11. can you tell me if i am using the right setting thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

small engine said:


> I tested it and i am not sure if i am putting it on the right setting i put it on like 500 dc and it says around 11. can you tell me if i am using the right setting thanks


I don't know what settings are on you multimeter or voltage tester. On the one I use I set it at 20volts DC to check voltage. 11 volts is low, it should at least read battery voltage, assuming of course your reading off the correct terminal.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah i was reading of the middle terminal. since its so low what does it mean then thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

small engine said:


> Yeah i was reading of the middle terminal. since its so low what does it mean then thanks


Well, it could mean that there is a bad ground, or dirty or loose connections between the battery and the electrical system of the unit.


----------

